# Not again..... Ladies, tell me whats going on



## What-a-to-do (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi all.

So, a few years ago our marriage hit the skids big time. My wife "loved me but wasnt in love with me" I eventually found out that she was in contact with an ex on Facebook from when she was 16.

We have been together since we were 17, we are now 44 and had been very happy until everything unravelled. Over a few months she turned very nasty, wanted a divorce and moved out in september. She came up with every excuse she could to justify her decision, one of which was that I was "too needy" and she felt smothered. I felt like I'd been hit with a shovel, I loved her so much. I searched and searched for answers as to what to do to win her back. I was going to fight for her, for us. 

In the end she basically broke me, I was a broken man. Depression set in and I was in a very dark place for a couple months. I used to get told "Oh she'll be back when she realises the grass isnt greener" etc. but one day in December a friend of mine gave me the best advice ever, he said.... " Look, you dont want to hear this but you have to move on. She has moved on and you have to as well. Its time to get on with your own life and start enjoying yourself." Maybe this doesnt sound so profound but to me it was like a trigger. I started to pick myself up and feel better about the future without the woman I loved.

I started not replying to her general texts and would only respond if it involved the kids. In January I got a call from her... could we talk about the divorce and sort it without solicitors to avoid the costs. I went to see her we talked for a while and I ended up sleeping with her. The week after the same happened again. This was when she told me she was sorry for everything and had realised that she'd been a fool for what had happened.

I told her I had moved on now but we could be friends. Anyway, long story really short.... about six weeks later she moved back home. I told her she had to be sure this feeling was for real and if she came back it was forever. We were very happy, really loved up for 1 year Until......

A few weeks ago I could feel a little distance between us. I asked her if she had gone off me. She said she didnt feel anything for me again, she doesnt feel in love like before and wants that feeling back. Her libido has completey gone so no sex. In the last couple days she has got the nasty streak back and told me shes not bothered about spending any time with me WTF ! There are no hugs or kisses when leaving or arriving home from work. There are no Sunday morning cuddles. Its like i'm living with my sister !

She suggested marriage counselling (which is booked next week) but I just think she wants to make it look like she is trying but already knows her mind. I think she doesnt want to look like the bad guy again by ending it.

I'm wondering.... She is 44 could it be the menopause ?? Is she getting attention from someone else again. ?? Is it my fault for purposefully not been needy this time around ?? 

I certainly dont want to be where we were 18mths ago but its heading there, I can feel it.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm sorry to say I don't think she's the sort of person who you can grow old with. That sort of person needs to stick out a marriage through good times and bad, and if she used to be that person, it seems that she isn't anymore. I guess people can change, and not always for the better. 

I think you need to think about what sort of person you want in your life. Someone who will grow and learn from all aspects of a relationship, or someone who cuts and runs every other year, ripping your heart out each time, then coming back when they think you've moved on. Maybe she's looking for that 'new' relationship feeling so she'll dump you and then each time you move on she'll pull you back in because you're an easy catch. All she has to do is call you and put out and bam, she has a new relationship again.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Here's my take: she doesn't love you. She dumped you, you were very needy which is unattractive. You became less needy and her plan A didn't pan out and you were a reliable plan B so she went back. But she still doesn't love you; go on with your life. You got together very young and she's probably wondering what else is out there. She ought to be kissing your arse now and instead she's showing it to you because she doesn't think you're going anywhere. Go on with your life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

You made a huge mistake by getting back with her. You should've stuck to your friends advice, it was on point.

You should still do so.....

History tends to repeat itself.

Keep your relationship CHILD only, nothing less, nothing more.

Good luck


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

That's a tough one, and you'll need to give us a better idea of your background together.

For one, the thing that jumps out at me is being together at such a young age, and for so long. It's not necessarily a bad thing, but if one hasn't ever had a chance to sow one's oats, resentment could build up. 

It seems as though she had some experience before she met you, but that was at a young age. The age at when dating somebody is about learning and figuring it all out. You hold hands, you make out, you start with the basics of sexuality. It's not until your late teens and early 20's when you start to really experiment and have fun, especially sexually.

In essence, you two didn't have those opportunities, because you'd settled in together by that time. It's no wonder that she was looking up an ex from when she was 16, those were fond memories for her - of which she has very little before you. She never had the chance to sow her oats.

She's also never been single - which is incredibly important. In other words, she knows almost nothing but you. She was in contact with somebody she dated nearly 30 years ago, because that's all she knows, apart from you. My guess is that when she found this guy on FB, he was probably thinking "wtf?".

My best guess, given the information, is that resentment built up, rightly or wrongly, and it was directed towards you for "taking her freedom away". As ridiculous as it sounds, it happens. As day-to-day pressures of adulthood and marriage and jobs build up, it's easy to pinpoint a scapegoat, even if that person has nothing to do with anything.

So she got to be single for a while, and likely had her fun and some new experiences and didn't feel tied down. But a part of her probably missed the companionship and safety of marriage, so she came back. Then unfortunately fell right back into the daily grind - which to her brought back the same feeling as before.

Just remember, this resentment towards you is likely unjustified (again, not enough information). She obviously let go of it while she wasn't with you, but regained it again afterwards. It's not you, you're just the scapegoat. I went through a similar thing with my ex wife. She started to dislike me, which turned into hatred, for no apparent reason. She was even apologetic about it while it was happening. We were together from our late teens until our early 30's, and she let me know on more than one occasion that she blamed me for "taking away her 20's".  That's one of the last things she ever said to me, sadly.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

We've been seeing lots of versions of this theme lately.

Dump her for good.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Yep

Everyone deserves a 2nd chance, but not 3rd. In this case, I wouldn't have given her 2nd chance, but that's just me.

PS. reason # 534234 why facebook sucks is because it enables people that are not part of your life to contact you at the tip of the finger. It opens up options that would've never been there otherwise. 

I recommend staying away from it, unless you have very high self control (even then, over time it can lead you down the wrong path.

Think of it as going to high school reunion EVERYDAY.

No thanks. There is a reason I haven't kept in touch/in contact with these people.....and I simply don't care how they turned out etc. 

People in your life TODAY, are the ones that are important.


----------



## MoonBay (Mar 10, 2013)

Did you give your wife any consequences/requirements once she moved back in with you after the affair?

It sounds like initially she was dumped by the OM and came back to you, and since you took her back she feels like she could go back to her old ways with you.

Tbh it sounds like there might be someone else in the picture again.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

"I'm sorry to say I don't think she's the sort of person who you can grow old with"

:iagree:


----------



## What-a-to-do (Jan 14, 2013)

DoF said:


> You made a huge mistake by getting back with her. You should've stuck to your friends advice, it was on point.


Well..... I was really in love with her. In my opinion there was nothing wrong with our relationship until the sh*t hit the fan. In her words she had lost her way, was sorry and I thought she deserved a 2nd chance.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

What-a-to-do said:


> Well..... *I was really in love with her*. In my opinion there was nothing wrong with our relationship until the sh*t hit the fan. In her words she had lost her way, was sorry and I thought she deserved a 2nd chance.


In bold = thinking with your heart.

You should use your brain to do the thinking and learn to overwrite your heart (I know it will hurt)

BUT, if you felt she deserved a second chance, that's fine. You gave it to her and CLEARLY now it's a done deal.

UNLESS, you want to give her 3rd chance (which I guarantee you she will come crawling back for).

I would highly advice that you don't do it.


----------



## MoonBay (Mar 10, 2013)

OP,

has your wife given you complete access and passwords to her email/phone/social media accounts?

Just reread your post and noticed she carried out her affair on fb.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Get a VAR and keep it with you to protect yourself from being accused of abuse.

did you put spyware on her computer or her phone?

She is back to cheating, again.

start the 180 and keep at this time.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

You didn't give her any consequences, so this was completely predictable.


----------



## Mostlycontent (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of or believer in the "I needed to sow my oats" excuse. Either you love someone and are committed to them or you are not.

Commitment is the foundation of any good marriage, not love. You tend to love what you are committed to and invested in. If someone is not truly committed, then it's just a matter of time until they choose to no longer love you.

I have been married for 28 years and have never felt the need to sow more wild oats. The reason is because I met the right person for me and fell in love with her and decided to commit to her. Simple as that.

If someone gives you the "I need to sow my wild oats" rhetoric, then they just don't love you any more. You only think about what you might be missing if you aren't happy with what you have. Just my two cents.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

whatatodo,

Your wife doesn't really find you to be sexually attractive. She can work up some feeling for you, due to your puppy dog like devotion, but she can't really hold it over time. Her ex from before you, she was always hot for. He's been the ghost Alpha in your relationship. You fill the role of "beta-provider drone." So, it's highly likely there have been other men since you've been together, but this alpha ghost (did he get her cherry?) loomed big enough in her mind that he was the first OM to make her decide to leave. You probably need to DNA your kids. 

When was your D final?

Do women ever hit on you?


----------



## What-a-to-do (Jan 14, 2013)

harrybrown said:


> Get a VAR and keep it with you to protect yourself from being accused of abuse.
> .


Whats a VAR ?


----------



## What-a-to-do (Jan 14, 2013)

MoonBay said:


> OP,
> 
> has your wife given you complete access and passwords to her email/phone/social media accounts?
> 
> Just reread your post and noticed she carried out her affair on fb.


No I dont have passwords etc. But her phone doesnt have a lock on it.

The FB "affair", was purely emotional not a physical affair. The other guy moved away years ago (300 miles)


----------



## What-a-to-do (Jan 14, 2013)

beentheredonethat22 said:


> I think it is a good idea to go talk to the counselor and get their advice. Have you talked to her about what she wants and feels? Have you told her how you are feeling at all?


Yeah we have talked. When she first told me how she was feeling I sort of panicked, I could feel the dark days flowing back. The next day I told her I was going to leave as I wasnt prepared to put up with all the ****e again (she did get upset at this). The day after that I felt differently again, I apologised for upsetting her and told her i'd changed my mind.... Then she went off on one and the nasty streak came out again. 

She does know how I feel but its like flogging a dead horse. I do feel it is only a matter of time before its all over, sadly.


----------



## What-a-to-do (Jan 14, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> whatatodo,
> 
> You fill the role of "beta-provider drone." So, it's highly likely there have been other men since you've been together, but this alpha ghost (did he get her cherry?) loomed big enough in her mind that he was the first OM to make her decide to leave. You probably need to DNA your kids.
> 
> ...


Wow... you know how to make someone feel better !! LOL

No, he didnt get her cherry. It was an emotional affair and my kids are carbon copies of myself so i'll not bother with the DNA tests but thanks for the thought.

We didnt go through with the divorce and are still married.

Women do sometimes hit on me but I've never been interested. I just tell them I am Married.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh goodie I get to play bad guy first in the morning.

Here are your instructions. Just do them. Im up to destroying the affairs of 32 cheating wives and 3 husbands affairs that I know of besides the ones that have poached my 'standard post' and never told me about it. Yes Im arrogant and grouchy. Stupid storm kept me up last night.

1. Private message a moderator and have this moved to coping with infidelity section. And before you say no she hasnt. 90% chance. Yes she has. 300 miles. LOL we have one that flew 2000 miles currently in CWI.
2. PLAY DUMB HUSBAND. STOP asking her about other men. SHUT UP. Eyes open MOUTH CLOSED until you get your info.
3. Here is the standard post. Yes it works. It is the collected wisdom of DOZENS of people cheated on. It works to the point of being scary. Do the stuff posted below this line:

Your wife is acting funny. Her phone and email suddenly have passwords you don't know. She shuts down phone apps or changes windows on the computer whenever you enter the room. She is suddenly staying out until 2 to 5 in the morning. She has new single friends. She has lost weight and is dressing hotter to boot. Her ex contacted her 3 weeks ago and she wants “to meet to catch up at some public place” "I love you but not in love with you." Any of this sound familiar? If your wife comes home from an alone time does she immediately change liners, change panties possibly even immediately laundering them?, shower? This can be an after the fact clean up. 

If you are reading this your gut is going crazy. “Relax”, in that there is a high liklihood that you are not crazy at least. “Your gut” is your basic instinct from the caveman period. There is something up with your mate. It is part of your mind built into you and in your DNA. You probably cant sleep. You are losing weight like crazy and are not hungry. Well if you are reading this and that is 90% of you reading this if its your first time... You are embarking on what is probably going to be the worst time of your life.

Chin up, yes I know it is damn near impossible to believe now, but I and the people at TAM here have taken dozens of men through this process. Some reconcile, most dont in the long run so be aware. Most of us hang around this grim grim place for a sense of “pay it forward” and “getting at the truth” Even in divorce, the long run the majority find love again... yes really. Often selecting a far far better future companion. Read poster BFF for a thread of disaster, divorce, recovery, and a new wonderful woman in his life. Younger and hotter, yes, but also one with better boundaries, often a far far better personality match. Oh and they get to go through that first time with her after the first I love you's have been exchanged. Just know, that for the majority, even if the marriage crashes, in six months, a year, maybe two you will wonder how you got so far so fast and how great your new life is. You will also be MUCH MUCH stronger as a person.

So. Here are your instructions. Do this now. I dont mean next week. I mean make something up within the next day and GET IT DONE! Not looking will only prolong your agony.
Rule 1 for this.
SHUT UP. Eyes open. YOUR mouth closed. confronting only makes them better at hiding. 
Rule 2 for this.
SHUT UP. Eyes open. YOUR mouth closed. confronting only makes them better at hiding. 
Rule 3 for this.
SHUT UP. Eyes open. YOUR mouth closed. confronting only makes them better at hiding. 

NO MORE CONFRONTS!! Play dumb husband for a bit. Dont drive her further underground! Soft confronts with little evidence RARELY WORK AND ONLY MAKE GETTING AT THE TRUTH HARDER!!! THIS PROLONGS YOUR AGONY! 

Buy 2 sony ICDPX312 or ICDPX333 voice activated recorders. Best Buy sells them for like 50 bucks. DO NOT BUY a cheap VAR. SONY SONY SONY. USE LITHIUM batteries. We have examples of 25 hour recordings using them on these sony recorders. My icon here IS a Sony ICDPX312. No I do not have stock in nor work for Sony.

Setup instructions are on page 19. Also good stuff on page 31.
Use 44K bit rate for balancing file size vs quality DO NOT USE 8K!!!!! Simply put. The higher the quality the better the sound and 8K sucks. ALSO. The higher the quality the more you can manipulate the mp3 in Audacity.
Set VOR "on" see page 38
See page 40 for adding memory if necessary
Play with it yourself to get familiar. TEST IT OUT 
Turn off the beep feature. Its on one of the menus. You can even play prevent defense by going to a dollar store, buying uber-cheapie earbuds, cut off the buds but put in the jack which will actually disable the speaker for additional protection.

Go to Walmart and buy heavy duty velcro.
This is one item: Velcro Heavy-Duty Hook and Loop Fastener VEK90117: Office : Walmart.com
also
Purchase VELCRO Hook and Loop Fasteners, Sticky-Back, for less at Walmart.com. Save money. Live better.
The velcro is usually in the fabric section or less often in the aisle with the fasteners like screws. The velcro pack is mostly blue with a yellow top. Clear pack shows the vecro color which is black or white. 

Use the velcro to attach the var under her seat UP INSIDE. SECURE IT WELL!!!!!! So well even a big bump wont knock it off. attach one side HD velcro from Walmart to back. USE BIG PIECE
attach other side HD velcro again UP INSIDE car seat. ATTACH THE CRAP out of it. It needs to stay put going over big potholes or railroad tracks.

Put the second VAR in whatever room she uses to talk in when you are not around. If you are a typical man, use your size advantage to put it someplace she cant reach, even on a chair. Beware spring cleaning season if she does it.

I recommend exporting the sound files to your comp. The recorder is very cumbersome for playback.

Amazon has a pen VAR that can be placed in a purse or other small place to get remote conversations. Yes the pen works.

IMPORTANT warning. If you hear another man and perhaps a little kissing or activity... STOP Listening and have a trusted friend listen and tell you what went on. Knowing she is a cheat will kill you. Hearing her moan while another man is inside her will murder you to your very soul!!!!!! You are not strong enough to hear that. Dont try it. I know what I am talking about in this.

If you need clean up the recordings get Audacity. Its free from the internet. I have used it on var work for others here to remove things like engine noise. If needed, I have done var work for four men here. RDMU is the only one who has released some of the confidentiality. 

Lets be very clear about what the VAR is for and is not for. It will not be court admissible evidence. It is not for the confrontation. IT IS TO GET YOU AHEAD OF THE AFFAIR so you can gain other real evidence by knowing the who and when. NEVER MENTION YOUR VAR EVIDENCE. As far as the cheater is concerned, they were seen by a PI or something NOT your VAR!! 

The ezoom GPS has been found to be easy to buy at Radio shack and useful. There is even a locator webpage you can track with. Amazon sells a semen detection kit called checkmate.

Look for a burner phone. This is a second phone from a prepay service just used for cheating communications. That is often why wives let the husband "see their phone" They don't use their main phone for cheating purposes.

There is an app out there called teensafe. Its for both Iphone and Android. It monitors texts, GPS and facebook. Needs no jailbreak. Not perfect and delayed but no jailbreak required.

Look for apps on her phone like words with friends. It has a non traceable texting feature.
Here is a list 25 Apps to Help You Cheat On Your Girlfriend | Complex

If he uses chrome or firefox, there is probably a list of saved passwords you can look at. Even if his email isn't saved there, people usually only use a couple of different passwords, so one from the list might work. 

For firefox it's Tools -> Options -> Security -> Saved Passwords

For Chrome it's the little box with three bars in the top right -> Settings - Show advanced settings -> Managed saved passwords

If paternity is in doubt, (gredit graywolf2) SNP Microarray: Unlike amniocentesis, a non-invasive prenatal paternity test does not require a needle inserted into the mother’s womb. The SNP microarray procedure uses new technology that involves preserving and analyzing the baby’s DNA found naturally in the mother’s bloodstream. The test is accurate, 99.9%, using a tiny quantity of DNA — as little as found in a single cell. 

Credit john1068 
Is her internet browsers set up to use Google as the default search engine? And does she use a gmail account? If so, she can delete here browser history all she wants, that only deletes the history that is localbin the browser itself...

On ANY computer, navigate to https://google.com/history. Log in using her gmail credentials and you'll have all history right there. Cant be deleted unless your wife logs in this same way...she'd only be deleting Chrome, IE, or Firefox history, not the Google history when deleting within the browser itself. 

There does not appear to be a function within the Android OS that allows the recall of deleted info as is found on IOS. However, even on Android, When a text is deleted, the OS simply "loses" the address to where it is on the memory chip, but it's still there. 

Go to your computer and navigate to Dr. Fone for Android @ Dr.Fone for Android - Android Phone & Tablet Data Recovery SoftwareAndroid Phone Data Recovery.

You can download a trial version if you're operating system is XP/Vista/Win 7/Win 8 all on either 32 or 64 bit.

Download the program to your computer, open it, connect the Android phone to the computer via the micro USB cable and follow the instructions on the Dr. Fone program. You can recover deleted SMS, MMS, photos (yes, this includes SnapChats), vids, and documents.

Not everything is recoverable because the operating system continues to overwrite the data so if you don't recover this data on a regular basis, you may miss some pieces...

But there are also many Android apps that store deleted files and texts, even some that allow you to download and HID the app (ex. ). 

They are also in her Spotlight Search...don't even need to connect to a computer. All deleted texts are still held onto. Type in the contact TELEPHONE number and every text, even the deleted ones, will show up in the search.

IOS 7 from any home screen put your finger in the middle of the screen and swipe downward. Enter the telephone number and start reading the hits.

IOS 6 from the first home screen, swipe left, enter the telephone number and start reading the hits. 

Credit rodphoto 01162014 
After researching the web for countless hours about software to find deleted messages on my wife's iphone I figured out this super easy method.

From the home screen swipe left to right until the spotlight page appears. Its a screen with the key board at bottom and a box at the top that says "search iphone" type your typical search words, anything sexual etc... All past messeges containing the search word will appear on a list, deleted or not. You'll only get the first line but that is usually enough. Just busted my wife again doing this a few days ago!

Rugs: swipe left on your first page of the main menu.

"spotlight search" under settings -> general -> spotlight search has to show "messages" as ticked. 

Right here, right now: Taking screenshots on iOS devices -> hold down home button and press sleep button. The screenshot will be placed under your photo album.

Also there is an app to "stitch" messages like a panoramic photo, but only for iPad. go to app store and search "stitch". Damn it's 4 am. i need to go to bed. 

Note that this applies only to Spotlight Search in IOS 6 and lower. For IOS 7 running on Iphone 4 and 5, put your finger in the middle of any of the home screens and swipe downward. 

Type in the search string you want (telephone number, contact name, keyword, etc) and it will search every instance in the iPhone where that appears. 

You may FIRST want to go into the Settings>General>Spotlight Search and then check or uncheck the areas that you want to search - make certain that "messages" and "mail" are CHECKED or else your search will not look into these areas. The same info is on the spot light on the ipad too ! If the settings isnt checked off, you can find all the same history! 

Credit tacoma 03072014

This Google search history page weightlifter mentioned here doesn't just record the search term it records everything spoken into Google Now by voice command. There is a text read out for everything spoken into the phone through Google Now and since Androids later versions have integrated Google Now right into the OS just about everything spoken into an Android phone is saved at https://google.com/history

Commands to call me, entire voice texts, everything said into the phone is right here. I don't even know how it could be deleted if you wanted to. Considering almost everyone has an Android phone and voice command is becoming more popular this is a nice tool for a BS. It even has every Google Maps/Navigator GPS search saved.


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

OP

she was living apart from you for 5-6 months then. what did she do with her break time away from you? did she date anyone?


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah, kind of surprised the infidelity issue has not been brought up more. She sounds like the type that needs to feel attractive, and the easiest way to do that is to bed some big mouth loser.

After awhile, she realizes that big mouth is indeed a loser, and crawls home. Then, boredom sets in again, she remembers how it felt to be pursued, and...what do you know -- she wants out again.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Dude she's a classic cake eater and has you exactly where she wants you.

You're her lap dog. She'll dole out the sex occasionally to keep you there.

My advice:

Run.

Run like the wind.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

What-a-to-do said:


> Well..... I was really in love with her. In my opinion there was nothing wrong with our relationship until the sh*t hit the fan. In her words she had lost her way, was sorry and I thought she deserved a 2nd chance.


It makes me sad to read things like your story. You've had a very successful marriage for the most part, and when it goes off, it's for a stupid, temporary reason. However, that "temporary" reason spells permanent disaster for an otherwise terrific relationship. 

When you told her you'd moved on and would only be friends, how did that turn into her moving back six weeks later? My guess is that when she saw you feeling confident and happy WITHOUT HER, she panicked. After all, you're meaningful in her life, too. And when you thought she WANTED you again, that was your motivation for changing your own mind. 

Once the relationship was back in place, though, the same dynamics that caused problems in the first place came back again. You may not like hearing it, but my guess is that you are TOO nice for your own good in some ways, and she doesn't feel challenged enough. 

Is it worth trying again? Probably not. This is a pretty basic incompatibility after a while.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> whatatodo,
> 
> Your wife doesn't really find you to be sexually attractive. She can work up some feeling for you, due to your puppy dog like devotion, but she can't really hold it over time. Her ex from before you, she was always hot for. He's been the ghost Alpha in your relationship. You fill the role of "beta-provider drone."


:iagree: She is hitting the end of her fertility cycle and her biological wiring is driving her to mate with a dominate male, in this case the memory of her last independent alpha.

You became one for a while, but you failed to maintain it.
Read a Married Mans Sex life.
It is not a sex manual it is about maintaining that attractive "edge" that appeals to a womans biological wiring.



WorkingOnMe said:


> You didn't give her any consequences, so this was completely predictable.


:iagree:
Your story is so typical here, I wish you could read all the threads this takes place in.



What-a-to-do said:


> I'm wondering.... She is 44 could it be the menopause ?? Is she getting attention from someone else again. ?? Is it my fault for purposefully not been needy this time around ??
> 
> I certainly dont want to be where we were 18mths ago but its heading there, I can feel it.
> 
> What do you guys think ?


Yes, yes, yes.
It is the biology clock ticking, perhaps it just peri ATM, she is probably soaking up attention, you don't believe you were needy this time? Read MMSL as recommended above.


----------

